

Ohloh has fixed incorrect code analysis issue - amujumdar
http://www.ohloh.net/blog/Latest_Updates_to_Project_Statistics_and_Line_Counts
With the recent code push, Ohloh has fixed the issue that produced incorrect code analysis reports for many projects. More details in linked blog post. Since NumPy was mentioned on HN before; here is the updated analysis - https://www.ohloh.net/p/numpy/analyses/latest
======
amujumdar
It will be a while before we fix analysis on all the projects. Some of the
projects have been updated, for example NumPy
(<https://www.ohloh.net/p/numpy/analyses/latest>)

